
Mozilla Admits to Revenue Sharing Arrangement with Pocket - e15ctr0n
http://www.wired.com/2015/12/mozilla-is-flailing-when-the-web-needs-it-the-most/
======
dchest
Previous denials by Mozilla employees:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9668285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9668285)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9885360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9885360)

* [http://www.pcworld.com/article/2930532/reading-service-pocke...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2930532/reading-service-pocket-built-into-firefox-replacing-reading-list-feature.html)

I think (and hope) they just misinterpreted "didn't pay for inclusion" as
"doesn't involve money", not that they deliberately lied to us.

------
makecheck
The real problem Mozilla has is eroding trust. They're not the first (Windows
10 practically auto-installing itself is another example, or heck, AMBER
Alerts on my phone) but it's the same idea: power has to be used wisely.

When I see something as _arbitrary_ as Pocket just _show up_ as one of a
handful of toolbar items, my reaction is no longer "oh good, a Firefox
update"; it switches to "great, what crap have they auto-installed and
enabled-by-default _this_ time!?", to finally "turn off auto-updates".

Same with AMBER Alerts. In theory, a good idea. In practice, _every single one
of them_ has occurred at an odd time of day, presenting itself as important
but turning out to be the vaguest, most unhelpful text message I could have
come up with. Solution? I had to turn them off. A good idea, ruined, by a
stupid application of that power.

------
Khaine
Mozilla has really lost the plot these last few years. Its time for a clean-
out of those at the top and a fresh start

------
detaro
So they flat-out lied about that one? I really expected better from Mozilla.

~~~
detaro
After looking at the available sources, it seems all quoted claims very
specifically only said "Pocket didn't pay for the integration", so technically
a revenue sharing agreement established later wouldn't be covered by this..
Technically...

